

Facebook Connect Increases Registrations By Up To 300%? - thinkzig
http://www.businessinsider.com/six-months-in-facebook-connect-is-a-huge-success-2009-7

======
thinkzig
Some impressive number here, particularly:

"sites that use Facebook Connect as an alternate to account registration have
seen a 30-200% increase in registration on their sites."

Has anyone here done this with their site? Are you seeing those kind of
numbers?

